

Star Trek’s Wil Wheaton thinks Google+ is becoming an annoying mistake - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/networking/star-treks-wil-wheaton-thinks-google-is-becoming-an-annoying-mistake/2358

======
ColinWright
Wil Wheaton's response:

    
    
        ZDNet writes a misleading headline about me,
        calls me Wesley Crusher, uses a 20 year-old
        photo, and tells me to "deal with it."
        Very classy.
    

<http://mobile.twitter.com/wilw/status/198149699574837249>

